# [Best Movie of 2008] The Dark Knight vs. Indiana Jones 4



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Badass Mass Murdering Psychopathic Clown vs. Old man whipping bad guys

Vote for your favorite movie in the above poll. 



Voting ends on Wednesday.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 29, 2008)

Dark Knight vs Iron Man or Pineapple Express is the only outcome.


----------



## batanga (Dec 29, 2008)

Indiana Jones 4 sucked ass.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2008)

Indiana Jones 4 wasn't even in the top 100 movies of 2008.  Why did it deserve a place in the bracket?


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

People kept mentioning it. 

I would've put something like Doubt or something else that is actually _good_ but only one person mentioned it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

I liked "Indiana Jones 4" and if anyone DARES to challenge me on its greatness than I dare you to step forward(if you didn't like any of the Indy movies, don't bother because I think this is just as good as the others).

But still, TDK wins easily........

Reviews of both!
10,000 B.C for TDK
Bangkok Dangerous for Indy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Indiana Jones 4 wasn't even in the top 100 movies of 2008.  Why did it deserve a place in the bracket?



Okay, name 100 movies this year that were better that you saw...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

r           a              p          e


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> r           a              p          e



I almost didn't make a thread for this because it was so clear who was going to win. But, I did anyways.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm, I say we all vote against TDK so there won't be an obvious winner to this thing.....


----------



## Gooba (Dec 29, 2008)

No Wrestler but Indy 4 is on this?  WTF?!

TDK obviously.

I can't name 100 that are better, but here are some:

Dark Knight
Iron Man
Religulous
The Incredible Hulk
My Name is Bruce
Wall-E
The Wrestler
Burn After Reading
In Bruges
The Pineapple Express
Synecdoche, New York
Redbelt
Quantum of Solace
Get Smart
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
The Bank Job
Choke
Tropic Thunder
Wanted
Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> I almost didn't make a thread for this because it was so clear who was going to win. But, I did anyways.



You should have almost not made this competition because it is clear who is going to win, but you did so anyways.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Gooba: Well, I'd say Indiana Jones>>>>>Hancock(The Wrestler deserves to be here more than Hancock, and I havent even fucking seen it!)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2008)

Gooba said:


> No Wrestler but Indy 4 is on this?  WTF?!
> 
> TDK obviously.
> 
> ...


Why did anyone like Wall-E?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 29, 2008)

It was an okay Pixar movie, and it was amazing to look at.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

why wouldn't anyone like Wall-E?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 29, 2008)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It was an okay Pixar movie, and it was amazing to look at.



If I wanted something that was amazing to look at I'd stare at my friends ass, its magnificent. If I want an entertaining movie, I will need more than that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, I won't be naming 100.  I exaggerated to express how crappy the new Indiana Jones movie was.  But I will add some to this list.





Gooba said:


> No Wrestler but Indy 4 is on this?  WTF?!
> 
> TDK obviously.
> 
> ...


Rachel Getting Married
Forgetting Sarah Marshall
Yes Man
Valkyrie
Doubt
Seven Pounds
Four Christmases
Gran Torino
Role Models
Changling
Eagle Eye (better than Indiana Jones)
Appaloosa
Saw V
Body of Lies
Vicky Christina Barcelona
Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist
Ghost Town
Traitor
Transsiberian


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2008)

Dark Knight by a fucking mile


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 29, 2008)

Indy was fun but cant compete against the best movie I have seen in 2008


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2008)

Lol Indy was probably the shittest movie of the year.


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 29, 2008)

lol 24 to 0.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> You should have almost not made this competition because it is clear who is going to win, but you did so anyways.



Iron Man is up there with TDK. It's not that clear. 



Gambitz said:


> lol 24 to 0.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 29, 2008)

The Dark Knight


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Dude, everyone voted that TDK>Iron Man in the discussion thread. So I don't really see the point in this thread(doesnt stop me from posting, lol).

Anyway, its possible that critically, Benjamin Button and the Wrestler might be superior to TDK, but the problem is is that most people won't see them. Almost everyone has seen TDK.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

the dark knight


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 29, 2008)

The Dark Knight


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 29, 2008)

This must be joke, The Dark Knight rapestomps


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2008)

What is a rape stomp?


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2008)

Harrison Ford blows.

In every movie, ever created with him in it.

EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM!@



			
				Poll said:
			
		

> The Dark Knight		32	100.00%
> Indiana Jones 4		0	0%


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 30, 2008)

The Dark Knight. Cannot be beat.


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 30, 2008)

Ahahahahaha 35 to 0


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 30, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What is a rape stomp?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivOhZmWTi1Q&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2008)

The Dark Knight by far.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm liking these results.  TDK!


----------



## batanga (Dec 30, 2008)

43 - 0


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 30, 2008)

Way too easy.  Dark Knight >xInfinity Indiana Jones and the Crystal Skull


----------



## SP (Dec 30, 2008)

The Dark Knight. I didn't even see Indiana Jones, but I doubt I'd enjoy it more than TDK.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Dec 30, 2008)

The Dark Knight was why better the ending to Indiana Jones 4 sucked


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol someone voted for Indy 4, the plot of that movie came from the back of a cereal box ffs


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

Who voted for Indy? xD


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 30, 2008)

The dark knight takes this one


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2008)

This is one of those "HISSATSU" threads

Dark Knight in a stomp


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2008)

I wish I voted for Indy.

Besides being underrated, TDK fanboys are pissing me off all over again.


----------



## Koi (Dec 30, 2008)

^Agreed.   I don't even get why there's even a competition.  TDK is just going to win anyway, everyone knows it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I wish I voted for Indy.
> 
> Besides being underrated, *TDK fanboys are pissing me off all over again.*



Agreed. I liked the movie and all, but damn its like people never saw a movie before.


----------



## ~Abelish (Dec 30, 2008)

Was this even a real challenge? lol The Dark Knight killed Indy!


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

People liked it because the quality matched the hype. Rarely does a movie do that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Who voted for Indy? xD


No more anonymous polls.  I want to be able to mock people that have bad taste.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 30, 2008)

TDK

lol at the 1 vote for Indy. What a rebel.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 30, 2008)

It's annoying not knowing who that one person was.


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 30, 2008)

Didn;t watch indy.. 

so I guess tdk...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 30, 2008)

TDK, no question.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 30, 2008)

Is that a legitamate question? A great superhero film vs. Speilberg and Lucas selling out?

TDK wins and it's not even close.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 30, 2008)

TDK by a mile


----------



## Jaded Heart (Dec 30, 2008)

*The Dark Knight* by a long shot. Even though I personally love Indiana Jones they really screwed up the 4 th movie, making it cheesy and way overdoing it.


----------



## dr.psycho (Dec 31, 2008)

Why the big tournament? We all know The Dark Knight will win 
Infact you should have the whole thing renamed "SECOND BEST MOVIE OF 2008 AFTER THE DARK KNIGHT" and have The Dark Knight removed.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Rukia said:


> No more anonymous polls.  I want to be able to mock people that have bad taste.



Kay. 



dr.psycho said:


> Why the big tournament? We all know The Dark Knight will win
> Infact you should have the whole thing renamed "SECOND BEST MOVIE OF 2008 AFTER THE DARK KNIGHT" and have The Dark Knight removed.



That's true. 

Oh well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

First off, Indy4 wasn't a sellout. Or if it is, then all the Star Wars sequels, all the Indy sequels and TDK are all sellouts. 

No one has yet to respond to my "Why is it bad" question either. Face it, you're all biased because you grew up with the originals and overlook their flaws for that reason, while you're not so kind to the new one.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't have a problem with Indy 4. It was exactly the kind of thing that was in the other three (although I skipped the last 2) so I don't see the problem with that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

Exactly. I think, like them or not, they were just as good as the others.

At least in the new one, there wasn't that annoying love interest or that annoying kid from Temple of Doom.


----------

